# Casio G Shock / Waveceptor / Solar



## pastmaster (Nov 12, 2009)

Would be grateful for some advice please.

I'm increasingly smitten by some of the G shock watches.

I like the sturdy appearance and design. The solar power and waveceptor features are also pretty smart, so it's not a case of if, but when, I indulge.

Been looking at a GW-500U-1VER










This seems to have a good mix of functionality with price (I can get one for the Â£65 mark).

Can anyone therefore please advise if they have this watch and what they think about it and where is best to shop for something like this or similar.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

That model is very sturdy. I find the strap extremely rigid in that it takes a length before it starts to curve down therefor best for a 7.25" wrist or larger


----------



## pastmaster (Nov 12, 2009)

James said:


> That model is very sturdy. I find the strap extremely rigid in that it takes a length before it starts to curve down therefor best for a 7.25" wrist or larger


Hmmm.

That's a pity James - my wrist isn't that big.

Thank you for the advice though. :thumbsup:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I mean don't get me wrong its a nice piece but on a 6.5" wrist I found it had a half an inch back and forth slop or movement

Try a GW-6900 then in solar atomic they are pretty nice and from the US about $115 bucks USD.


----------



## pastmaster (Nov 12, 2009)

James said:


> I mean don't get me wrong its a nice piece but on a 6.5" wrist I found it had a half an inch back and forth slop or movement
> 
> Try a GW-6900 then in solar atomic they are pretty nice and from the US about $115 bucks USD.


Thanks again!

Amazon doing one here for Â£71.25 delivered.

Is the GW-6900 a newer model than the GW-500U?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

The GW500 I think is a few years old now but still great. The GW6900 is mid last year

And correct me if I am wrong but I believe the GW500 is only for the USA time server

http://mygshock.com/2009/03/03/new-atomic-gw-6900-and-gw-5000-g-shocks/


----------



## pastmaster (Nov 12, 2009)

James said:


> The GW500 I think is a few years old now but still great. The GW6900 is mid last year
> 
> And correct me if I am wrong but I believe the GW500 is only for the USA time server
> 
> http://mygshock.com/2009/03/03/new-atomic-gw-6900-and-gw-5000-g-shocks/


Thanks for your help once again James - much appreciated!


----------



## shag (Mar 9, 2010)

What about atomic Mudman?


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

James said:


> The GW500 I think is a few years old now but still great. The GW6900 is mid last year
> 
> And correct me if I am wrong but I believe the GW500 is only for the USA time server
> 
> http://mygshock.com/...-5000-g-shocks/


Got a GW500U a couple of years ago, definitely a UK time server. It's excellent, and terrific value at Â£60 to Â£70, and makes me wonder why I just bought

a GW5600.









As James says, the 500 fits a bigger wrist. My 5600 has the super metal and resin bracelet, but it's certainly shaped for a narrower wrist.

Graham


----------



## pastmaster (Nov 12, 2009)

grey said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> > The GW500 I think is a few years old now but still great. The GW6900 is mid last year
> ...


Thanks grey.

I also noticed that the 500 worked to UK time.

Looks like it might not be suited to my smaller wrist though as both you and James have confirmed the same issue. The 6900 is looking increasingly like a good bet.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

shag said:


> What about atomic Mudman?


My bike wears one


----------



## shag (Mar 9, 2010)

Very specialized holder for mudman 



James said:


> shag said:
> 
> 
> > What about atomic Mudman?
> ...


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Looks like a G-sock.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

lol yea it would not go small enough for the bar so used a Hagerty jewelery cloth

Here are some crappier pics of the black GW6900.

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=52683&st=0&p=539545&hl=yellow&fromsearch=1&#entry539545

And in after thought yes the "U" version of the GW500 is either a European or London server while the straight "-1" version is North America, not a multiband and are country specific.

If the GW500 suits you go for it, its a harder wear with stiff band while the GW6900 is pretty supple

Here are a few pics of the 500 broken down I only have full pics of the 6900 but are about the net some real nice ones anyway mine were crappy that day

The 500




























Its strap is a bolt on

*The Bolt*










*The Female*


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

*The Male*



















*The Union*


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

You can only imagine from the above description

The end result is these

Baby G's


----------



## pastmaster (Nov 12, 2009)

James said:


> *The Male*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great info James - thanks very much!!!


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

What-ever you model of Casio you buy,you won't go wrong


----------

